# phd in nz



## rajitha (Jun 26, 2014)

hi iam planning for phd in nz.. i completed my mtech (cse). can anyone suggest the requirements for phd except ielts which i have scored 6.5


----------



## Arslan230 (Jun 19, 2014)

You should contact with the Embassy of New Zeland to get more information about it.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

rajitha said:


> hi iam planning for phd in nz.. i completed my mtech (cse). can anyone suggest the requirements for phd except ielts which i have scored 6.5


Not embassy of NZ or what is known as Immigration NZ. They only deal with visas that allow entry into NZ.

You will need to research academic institutions in NZ, universities etc who offer PhD courses and find out what their entry requirements are for the particular doctorate you wish to study.
If, in the future you then have a written offer of a place you can use that to get the necessary study visa from Immigration NZ which will allow you to come to NZ and study on that course providing you meet all the criteria and requirements for a study visa.
You can see these requirements on the Immigration website under Study.

www.immigration.govt.nz


----------

